# Something like handlebar wraps?



## parkerdog (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a rod that rubs my finger in a bad way and is really irritating.

It's the part that you tighten to hold the reel on. It's aluminum and I try to hold it different but I just end up with my finger rubbing on the bottom edge.

What I'm looking for is some kind of grip to cover it that would look better than covering it with electrical tape or duct tape. lol

Anyone seen something like that?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2012)

Handle wraps


https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/RodWraps/descpage-RODWRP.html

https://www.mudhole.com/Other-Grips/RodWrap-Grip-Wrap

https://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrodwrap.htm

https://www.basstacklemaster.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BPSPW24


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 28, 2012)

Ended up ordering some x-flock heat shrink tube. Didn't realize it came in that size. I think if I put some foam tape around the rod to even out the transition behind the foregrip and cover it with the shrink tube should look ok and better yet not rub on my girly fingers! lol


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 28, 2012)

Might try splicing tape. I get mine at Lowes in the Electric Dept


----------



## russ010 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just took a neoprene cover off one of my Kistler ZBone rods that covered the reel seat screw... Now if only I knew what I did with it, I would send it to you... It would probably work better for you, but I just didn't like it. 

I'll keep a lookout in my garage and see if I can find it. It might be a while, for some reason I think I put it in one of about 10 boxes from all the crap I took out of my boat.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 29, 2012)

check out tennis racket handle wraps. They have to survive pretty intense use.


----------



## parkerdog (Oct 2, 2012)

russ010 said:


> I just took a neoprene cover off one of my Kistler ZBone rods that covered the reel seat screw... Now if only I knew what I did with it, I would send it to you... It would probably work better for you, but I just didn't like it.
> 
> I'll keep a lookout in my garage and see if I can find it. It might be a while, for some reason I think I put it in one of about 10 boxes from all the crap I took out of my boat.




I got lucky, I was sitting in my car that i rarely drive waiting for my buddy to get out of a store and I found a piece of the roll bar cover that was left over from a couple of years ago.

It's thin neoprene (similar to wet suit material) with velcro one one edge. Should be ideal after I cut it down a little.

Now I wish I hadn't spent the $20 dollars on the shrink tubes! Oh well, I bet I will find a use somewhere.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2013)

Did you ever fix this?


----------

